# sharp pains in vagina/cervix 22 weeks



## scoobylooby (May 13, 2008)

Hi there.. not sure if I should be worrying or not about this. I have had a few episodes of sharp pains in my vagina and cervix today. It is definitely a new type of pain but is literally just quick stabbing pains... quite short lived. I am being monitored for a possible incompetent cervix, so am feeling quite anxious about this    No other symptoms and baby is kicking well! in fact v lively today.


I have looked online and this symptom is often seen in the later stages of pregnancy not 22 weeks.. ! Any advice greatly appreciated xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It varies with everyone, I had it at about this stage. If it comes more often, and you are worried, ring the hospital,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

